# iOS8 causing probs with bluetooth phone-to-car connections



## DeFactoDaMatter (Sep 29, 2014)

I read that many who have downloaded iOS8 or have purchased a 6 or 6+ are having problems connecting their phones to their cars via bluetooth. :nono:

The phones are either not connecting, not playing, and/or disconnecting when someone calls. 

This iOS8 thing has not been going so smoothly. :banghead:


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

Huh, no problem here. My wife uses new iPhone to stream Sirius/XM via bluetooth to Rosen in dash Multimedia player on a Toyota. She said the only problem she has had was when the phone signal drops to 3G she loses connectivity on and off.


----------



## DeFactoDaMatter (Sep 29, 2014)

Glad to hear it jprince. The prob is supposedly pretty widespread but not effecting everyone completely. Will look into whether this was fixed. It was on MacRumors, so who knows; might be exaggerated just like bendgate.


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

Interestingly enough, I read where Apple Holds patents on sapphire glass laminates. Same glass many fine watch makers, including Rolex use to protect the face. They say it's almost indestructible. I was wondering if we might see in future technologies, a case made from these laminates to remedy the 6+ case flex issue.


----------



## DeFactoDaMatter (Sep 29, 2014)

jprince526 said:


> Interestingly enough, I read where Apple Holds patents on sapphire glass laminates. Same glass many fine watch makers, including Rolex use to protect the face. They say it's almost indestructible. I was wondering if we might see in future technologies, a case made from these laminates to remedy the 6+ case flex issue.


I was just wondering about that. They've got to be able to come up with some material to remedy that flex. 

I was also wondering if they could make a phone that won't crack when you drop it. It would kill the phone case industry but be nice for the consumer.


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

Ive got a Droid Mini, when it was brand new I dropped it through the decking of a 2nd story boat pier, It fell about 10 feet, hit the deck below and bounced right into the lake! My dad and I used a pole net and was able to recover the phone, it had been 4' under water for about 15 minutes. When we pulled it out of the water, it was still on. No damage what so ever! That my friend, sold me on the quality of that phone for life!


----------



## DeFactoDaMatter (Sep 29, 2014)

Unbelievable. I dropped my iPhone 4 just 4 ft. You know the rest. 

I can't believe Droid Mini is practically water proof. I've also been wondering if a company like Apple will ever make a water proof phone for underwater pictures, if there's big enough need for that.


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

I wouldn't be a bit surprised if there is a big push for making phones shock/water proof. I had a iphone 2 back in the day and sweat from my hand while jogging, shorted the phone out! Unbelievable!


----------



## DeFactoDaMatter (Sep 29, 2014)

Yes come to think of it. So many people I know dropped their phones in the toilet. Make it waterproof. Problem solved.


----------

